# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Identificação de "algas"

## Carlos Trabuco

Viva.
Hoje quando fui fazer uma colecta de agua, trouxe estas algas.
Estão agarradas às rochas, algumas totalmente submersas e outras não.
Alguem me pode identifica-las e dizer se são uteis aos nossos reef?




Abraços.

----------


## António Vitor

isso parece planta de água doce...
 :Big Grin: 
por exemplo vinda de um rio próximo...

parece mesmo plantas superiores, e essas só existe o mangal como tolerante de água salgada.

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> isso parece planta de água doce...
> 
> por exemplo vinda de um rio próximo...
> 
> parece mesmo plantas superiores, e essas só existe o mangal como tolerante de água salgada.


Não são de agua doce não  :SbSourire: . Elas estão em água salgada e bem salgadinha  :SbSourire2: 
Aqui o que mais há são dessas algas, presas as rochas nas nossas praias e por todo o litoral de São Miguel.
Existem muitas variedades, mas eu só apanhei essas duas.
Quando o tempo começar a ficar melhor, vou levar a máquina fotografica e fotografar algumas.
Eu só queria saber mesmo se essas algas, ou plantas, são uteis em nossos aquarios, por forma a eliminar alguma coisa indesejavel da água.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Carlos, isso são plantas, algas nunca seriam. Agora tal como o António disse pra mim é planta terrestre que porventura cresceu a beira do mar e tava na água nessa altura.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá boa noite :Olá: ,

Os tecidos são inexistentes nas algas, portanto nenhuma alga tem vasos condutores de seiva (nervuras). Isso nunca poderiam ser algas.
Há mais diferenças, mas esta é fácil para dissipar dúvidas.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Carlos, isso são plantas, algas nunca seriam. Agora tal como o António disse pra mim é planta terrestre que porventura cresceu a beira do mar e tava na água nessa altura.


Pronto então são plantas.  :SbSourire: 
Estas plantas crescem nas rochas, e quando a maré esta cheia, e mesmo sem estar cheia, as mesmas ficam completamente submersas.
Se fossem plantas terrestres, acho que, com a agua salgada, acabaria por queimá-las.
Eu só coloquei aqui este post, porque achei que poderiam ser benéficas aos nossos aquarios, na eliminação de algum composto prejudicial.
Estou a lembrar-me dos mangues que, afinal tambem são plantas e pelo que já li, bastante uteis na eliminação de nitratos, nitritos, etc.

Abraço

----------

